Ask HN: What resources do you recommend to learn how to sell software? - s0rin
======
AngeloAnolin
I'd say, Justin Jackson who runs his business focused on marketing products
(especially digital software) should be a good resource to start off from.

His book and course, Marketing for Developers[1] has top notch and actionable
content that would help you bring your product closer to potential buyers.

[1][https://devmarketing.xyz/](https://devmarketing.xyz/)

